# Can I Get Coral Red Pencil Fish with these parameters?



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I am interested in getting some Coral Red Pencil Fish and was wondering if I have the right parameters?I have a 15 long.

ph-6.25

Nitrite-0

Nitrate-5

It is a very well planted tank with floating wisteria and drift wood.Also I have a dwarf gourami and golden wonder killifish and was wondering if the pencil fish will get along with them?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes to the Gourami but no to the killifish..

The killifish is actually going to get too big for your tank (they get to about 4") and there will also likely be aggression issues with the pencilfish and killifish.

What is GH Aand KH of your water?


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

my kh is around 0 and my gh is .75


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Savannah said:


> my kh is around 0 and my gh is .75


What is the measurement value for the GH, by which I mean ppm (parts per million), mg/liter or degrees? I am puzzled by .75

Byron.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I don't have the liquid test solutin for GH so the only thing I could measure it with were test strips and it gave me decimals to measure it by.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Savannah said:


> Well I don't have the liquid test solutin for GH so the only thing I could measure it with were test strips and it gave me decimals to measure it by.


It should say in the instructinos/explanation what the numbers are measuring in. And/or does it indicate what this range means?


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

If there were instructions I don't have them,but I took a pic of the sheet that tells me all the parameter measures and uploaded it to my computers pictures but when I try to put the pic on here it asks for a link but there is none for pics that come from your computer so I am very cofused I would upload the pic if I knew how.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Savannah said:


> If there were instructions I don't have them,but I took a pic of the sheet that tells me all the parameter measures and uploaded it to my computers pictures but when I try to put the pic on here it asks for a link but there is none for pics that come from your computer so I am very cofused I would upload the pic if I knew how.


If the pic is on your computer as a .jpg file, you can upload it by clicking the "Manage Attachments" button in the area below the text box of a new post. When the little window opens, click the "Browse" button at the top, then find the photo on your PC, and click "Upload." It takes a few seconds or longer, but the link will appear. Then close the box. Some file extensions willnot upload, but jpg will.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks heres the pic (I hope)mine was .75 so thats soft:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

OK that makes more sense. The numbers are in ppm, it says this in the heading, *Total Hardness (GH) ppm - Freshwater*. And there is no decimal before the numbers in this row, so it is 75ppm, which is soft. It is roughly equal to 4 dGH. That issue is solved.

So this will suit soft water fish, such as the pencilfish you mentioned.

Byron.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

COOL! Also I was looking at the different types of pencil fish and saw the Dwarf Pencils and fell in love.Would they do okay in my tank?Also I am soom upgrading to a 40 gal. and was wondering if I should Move my gourami and killi into the 40 and puth the pencil fish in the 10 or the other way around.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Savannah said:


> COOL! Also I was looking at the different types of pencil fish and saw the Dwarf Pencils and fell in love.Would they do okay in my tank?Also I am soom upgrading to a 40 gal. and was wondering if I should Move my gourami and killi into the 40 and puth the pencil fish in the 10 or the other way around.


Given the size of the killies I would put them in the larger tank, with the gourami in this case. The 10g will accommodate a group of Nannostomus marginatus, I would get 9-10. Lots of plants, and some chunks of wood. Branches are ideal, this species loves browsing over wood for microscopic food. Some small peaceful substrate fish will match, one of the dwarf species of cory, or even a group of 4-5 of a nice "normal" cory. A single Twig Catfish, or a Whiptail Catfish will also work.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

COOL! Thanks! Also I was looking at the different types of pencilfish and saw the dwarf pencilfish and fell in love.I am soon getting a 40 gal. and was wondering if I should put my gourami and killi in the 40 and just put the pencilfish in the the 15,or the other way around.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Savannah said:


> COOL! Thanks! Also I was looking at the different types of pencilfish and saw the dwarf pencilfish and fell in love.I am soon getting a 40 gal. and was wondering if I should put my gourami and killi in the 40 and just put the pencilfish in the the 15,or the other way around.


This is basically the same question as your previous post, and I responded. But here you mention a 15g, not a 10g...the 15g is even better for the pencils and substrate fish.

Nannostomus marginatus is the Dwarf Pencilfish in our profiles. And you know you can click the shaded names to see the profile.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

sorry I didn't know there was a second page so I thought it didn't post so i reposted it.the 15 was an error sorry again.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Savannah said:


> sorry I didn't know there was a second page so I thought it didn't post so i reposted it.the 15 was an error sorry again.


That's OK.;-) I've fallen into the second page trap myself.


----------

